
Ask HN: Where to learn good design practices for Telegram Bots? - audiometry
I want to use a telegram bot as the user interface for a logging&#x2F;reporting system I operate.  Interactions are pretty structured, so there is no need for fancy NLP machine learning stuff.    I would like to write this &#x27;right&#x27; the first time, or at least  lay a decent foundation.  But I&#x27;ve only built some simple bots as experiments.   I am struggling to find any decent tutorial or example codebase that demonstrates good practices for a robust, small-scale (&lt;100 users)  bot system.    There just seem to be endless &#x27;Hello, World&#x27;-level summaries online that are zero help. Any guidance on writing a decent quality telegram conversation bot?
======
pragmaticlurker
have you tried to search in GitHub?

Here's a link [https://github.com/abdelhai/awesome-
bots](https://github.com/abdelhai/awesome-bots)

